# Rear Main Seal



## GWFL (Apr 26, 2005)

Just got back from my dealer and was told the oil leak I've noticed recently on my 2001 (98k) is the rear main seal and will have to replace it in due time...cost at dealer $1300.
I love this truck and want to keep it for a few more years at least but problems are starting to arise that are costing or will cost soon...AC compressor (maybe), rocker cover gaskets ($400) and the seal.

Is the dam beginning to break? 

Gary


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If it's a minor leak that doesn't constantly drip while the engine is running, don't worry about it. Otherwise shop around for a better price. Replacing the rear main seal is very labor intensive, that's why the high cost; the tranny has to be removed from the engine.


----------



## GWFL (Apr 26, 2005)

Right now the leak is minor. I'm going to Gunk down the engine after I get some local prices on replacing the valvecover gaskets (that are leaking) and maybe the oil around the bell housing will disappear when the gaskets are replaced.

If I do end up having to replace the rear seal are there any other seals or parts to consider replacing while the tranny is dropped?

Gary


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Replace both the engine rear main seal and the tranny input shaft seal where the torque converter slips into the tranny.


----------

